# I don't like this situation...



## Glinwen

Help me translating these sentences, please. My roumanian is really poor! Uf!

"I don't like this situation. I would like to be free, to live my own life and travel more."

Thanks a lot!
Multumesc!


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Hello, there, Glinwen. I'll try to translate this into Romanian for you 

*Nu-mi place situaţia asta. Aş vrea să fiu liberă, să-mi trăiesc viaţa şi să călătoresc mai mult.*

Note that "liberă" = feminine form of "free". If you need this for a male, it's "liber".


----------



## Glinwen

Thank you and thank you for correcting me!

I can speak romanian but writing is very difficult for me.

I would like to learn more.

Multumesc! Gracias!


----------



## Blue Butterflies

No problem. 
I'm very impressed that you can speak Romanian


----------



## Glinwen

Thank you for everything but don't think that I can speak it perfectly and verbs are really difficult to learn.
I started to learn it 5 years ago and I spent a month this summer in Bucharest but I need to learn more. I think I can understand better than speaking. And I watched romanian TV every day!


----------

